# Looking for tips



## 3spencer3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey everyone new member here loving the site so far. I'm in charge of designing a room at my llocal haunt. Just was wondering for some tips for a theme on my room and what u could do. I know misdirection is a great way for scares and I wanted to do a purge theme just not sure what I can do we are going to paint the room all black so I'll attach som pictures thanks everyone.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Well with that shack I would go with a Texas Chainsaw/Butcher room theme. Science lab is always a good one. Mutant Inbred Hillbillies is another. How about a Vortex to the Netherworld?*


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

or what about an execution chamber, like with guards and an electric chair.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I would go with the hillbillies. Good look for that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A dot room came to mind when I read your post. Here's an example of how someone made one:

http://www.dragons-eye.com/dot_room.htm


----------

